# NEW to Spektra



## chihullomac (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey, 

New to site and asking for any kind of advice to help this newbie....Thanks all you MAC lovers!!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, glad to see another MAC lover always!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## ywill (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## hello_my_apple (Sep 17, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 17, 2010)

Explore the forums and enjoy!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## vintageroses (Sep 22, 2010)

hehe welcome


----------



## chihullomac (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you, for all the warm welcome!


----------



## anne082 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to Specktra! enjoy


----------

